

Battle.net hacked, users urged to change their passwords - Braasch
http://us.blizzard.com/en-us/company/press/pressreleases.html?id=6940026

======
TomGullen
> including cryptographically scrambled versions of passwords

Hmmmm? Can anyone expand further on this?

~~~
Auguste
I assume it means hashes of some sort.

~~~
koopajah
See discussion <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4363782> for more info on
this

